# German shepherd lovers!! who agrees?



## Gsdlover13




----------



## gsforever

Best friends ever had were gsd 's  and I still feel upset lost one so early, and it was the
smart one in my avatar


----------



## jourdan

Yeah true. I bought this hoodie from cafe press that reads "whoever said diamonds are a girls best friend hasn't met my German shepherd". Both the statement in the photo and the quote basically describe my feelings about GSD. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna

True. I just thanked Fiona. She was not happy, she was asleep and I woke her up. She was like you woke me up for that? Gave me a hhprhmm and laid back down.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87

yes I was just thinking that! Betrayers will be otta here. And my awesome dog will be my best fried forever wouldn't trade her for a million dollars.


----------



## TommyB681

got my first GSD 2 years ago Best 2 years of my life


----------



## llombardo

I thank God daily that I have all of mine. My life feels so much more complete with them...I would be lost without them.


----------



## Gsdlover13

llombardo said:


> I thank God daily that I have all of mine. My life feels so much more complete with them...I would be lost without them.


 
same here!!!


----------



## Sunflowers

Well, I am a much happier person since I got Hans. 
Just looking at him makes me smile. 
Definitely one of my better decisions in life.:wub:

Can't decide whether or not to go in the other room and wake him up so I can "thank" him. He would look at me as if I were crazy...and you know how good GSDs are at doing that :rofl:


----------



## DWP

*Oh yeah!*

As one who has some "gifts that keep on giving" from deployments, it's hard to believe how much they help. Life would be much more difficult without them.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Definitely. Daisy and Luckyshowed so much love and acceptanceand as Chevy and Thunder and I build our bond I see that same never ending capacity to love. There should be GSD day!


----------



## wolfy dog

Since WD, I know for sure, as long as I am able, I will have a GSD (or two). I have had many dogs throughout my life but a GSD has an added dimension that only GSD people will understand. 
There is something magical about them. I see it when he sits in front of me, relaxed, slow panting with content eyes and I melt. When he returns a ball in full speed, eyes focused intently on me, ears up and I can see the power in his young body.
And just the look of sheer beauty and intelligence, no matter what type or lines, they all have "it".


----------

